# How would you play it ?????



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Its hole number 18, 555 yard par 5 tee to centre of green. Your score to this point is 1 over par. 

1.	Drive 220 yards
2.	3 Wood 165 yards
3.	Across the entire front of the green, 5 foot wide ditch full of water.
4.	10 Yards to the right edge of the green, cart path, stand of trees and swamp
5.	10 Yards to the left edge of the green, large pond that ditch empties into
6.	20 Yards behind back edge of green, cart path, stand of trees.
7.	Flag location 5 yards down from back edge of green.
8.	Green slopes from back to front approx 6 feet.
9.	Conditions, 15 mph left to right cross wind, bright sunshine, course in good shape.

How would you play it…..


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

65nlovenit said:


> Its hole number 18, 555 yard par 5 tee to centre of green. Your score to this point is 1 over par.
> 
> 1.	Drive 220 yards
> 2.	3 Wood 165 yards
> ...



Pretty simple answer. If that's all the farther you hit the ball, then it's a 3 shot hole. You have no other option. Personally, when I'm looking at a hole like that, the final decision isn't usually made until after I hit my tee shot. A good shot may put me in position to consider going for it in 2, but if I miss the fairway, or hit short, or get into any other sort of trouble, then I lay up to a safe distance from the water in front of the green. From your description, I may choose to layup more often than not, as it sounds like the penalty for missing would be quite severe. I figure most of the time I'm going to probably be looking at a 20 to 50 yard pitch for my 3rd shot, something that I generally handle pretty well. Others might lay up farther back for a full shot into the green, but I like those little pitches better if the option is presented. I'm more likely to hit the green, and usually get within about 15 feet.:thumbsup:

The 18th on my home course is very similar except that it's a par 4 with a sharp dogleg left and ponds on both sides and an 8 foot wide ditch 40 yards in front of the green. A long hitter can carry over the 2 bunkers in the bend of the dogleg (a solid 240 yard carry by the shortest line, and they are elevated about 6-8 feet above the fairway) and leave a 130 - 150 yard approach. But if you hit into the bunker, sometimes there will be a decent shot, other times you will be lipped and forced to lay up short of the water that's 40 yards from the green. Also a big tee shot pushed just a little bit right will run through the fairway and into a pond. Shorter hitters can't go for the gonzo shot, and have to play around the dogleg. That leaves anything from 190 to 220 to the green and usually results in a layup.


----------



## shoomba (Dec 14, 2006)

from those circumstances id prolly take a 4 iron and just go for the back of the green. If the wind was more direct id take a 6 and lay up in front of the lake.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

3 wood off the tee, 230 yards
Layup with Mid Rescue 22* leaving roughly 125 yards to the center of the green.
9 iron, under the wind to center of green, two putts, easy par. 
The 3rd shot is the key shot here. You want to lay up to a comfortable yardage in order to hit a shot you can handle.
The reason I would hit the 9 iron instead of the wedge is to try to keep the ball flight down. A little 8 iron would also work.
Play smart, no need to he a hero now. +1 score is better than +2 or 3


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I agree with Rick.

Given my own abilities, I'd be able to hit the drive a bit farther, about 250, but from there, I'd still probably play short of the water and make a three shot hole of it.

My buddy is here... He said he would drive it and 4 putt for par... everyone's a comedian.

BTW - the little guy in the picture just spent his first day at Disney World in Orlando. He's on the road and due in here about midnight tonight.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

I guess I left the proposal a little vague, your first two shots are listed below: 
(1) Your first shot traveled 220 yards
(2) Your second shot traveled 165 yards
Leaving 170 yards to the center or the green.... Now how would you play it...????


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I guess I have to ask... is 165 supposed to be a typical 3W, or did I top that shot? If it's a normal 3W, then I'm laying up and playing for bogey here, because the green is still only barely reachable. 

In reality, if I have 170 to the green and there are no elevation or lie issues to influence the shot, that would be a a good 6I. Keep in mind that I play 99.9% of my golf a mile above sea level in Colorado, so that influences my club and shot selection. At sea level I might have a 5I in my hands for that shot. It's been a really long time since I played in that thick air (using different clubs and different balls back then), so I'm not totally certain. :dunno:


----------



## Almo (May 25, 2006)

65nlovenit said:


> I guess I left the proposal a little vague, your first two shots are listed below:
> (1) Your first shot traveled 220 yards
> (2) Your second shot traveled 165 yards
> Leaving 170 yards to the center or the green.... Now how would you play it...????


Your second shot, hopefully you hit it toward the middle of the fairway and let the wind take it to the right portion of the fairway. This will allow you to hit more into the wind so your ball travel isn't as bad left to right. That said, take an extra club more than what you would hit 170. Little knock down shot just left of the pin but either put some spin on it of leave it slightly below the pin for an uphill putt. Be agressive with your uphill put and try to make birdie or if you miss, have a tap in for a par. 

Cheers,
Allen


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

65nlovenit said:


> I guess I left the proposal a little vague, your first two shots are listed below:
> (1) Your first shot traveled 220 yards
> (2) Your second shot traveled 165 yards
> Leaving 170 yards to the center or the green.... Now how would you play it...????


I don't understand why you hit your 2nd shot 165 yards? Did you miss hit it? If not then you sure pulled the wrong club for the 2nd shot. No way I would lay back that far, unless there was another hazard coming into play.
Even a moderate tee shot, as I stated earlier a 3 wood off the tee for me, 220-240 depending on the roll. That leaves me from 335-315 from the green. So I am laying up with a club I can hit 200-210. Now I have 115-100 yards to the center of the green. Playing the wind, a little knockdown 9 iron under the wind does the job nicely.
Why would you lay back 170 yards when there is water in play in front of the green and it is windy?


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Well I see that trying to create a hypothetical scenario leaves much to be desired. My intent was that you ended up with 170 yards left to play, how everybody got there was up to the golf gods. Maybe you shanked it, you chunked it, the club head fell off your driver, a hurricane came up just as you hit your second shot, what ever. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Play the 170 yard scenario


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Seems pretty straightforward to me.... 6I at the left edge of the green, wind brings it back to the middle. 2 putts for par. If I get lucky, the ball carries past the center of the green and I have a good birdie opportunity, but I'm just playing this for the middle and a par.

I still don't know if there is supposed to be a trick to it? :dunno:


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

65nlovenit said:


> Well I see that trying to create a hypothetical scenario leaves much to be desired. My intent was that you ended up with 170 yards left to play, how everybody got there was up to the golf gods. Maybe you shanked it, you chunked it, the club head fell off your driver, a hurricane came up just as you hit your second shot, what ever. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Play the 170 yard scenario


OK Then, I thought you were talking to those of us who would not mishit on the layup :laugh: 
170, wind, take a 5 iron, hit a knockdown to keep it out of the wind. Aim at the left center of the green and pull the trigger. BIRDIE TIME
What you are describing is routine for me as I play a course that has a lot of wind. But I try not to leave myself 170 for a 3rd shot on a Par 5!


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Now we're clicking. I added a little tidbit in the original scenario that your current score was 1 over par up to this hole. I wanted to see how many guys would go for the glory, and how they would play it. Personally I'd take out my trusty 7 wood, aim at left edge of the green. Say a quick Hail Mary, and go for the possible birdie. Now knowing my handicap, the possibility of ever parring the course OR making this shot is some where between wishful thinking and the second coming. Just thought I'd try and keep you guys from getting rusty. Merry Christ and Happy New Year to all. May all your shots in the new year be birdies
Del


----------



## JPsuff (Jan 9, 2007)

.


I'm with Golfbum.

There's no way I'd leave myself a 170 yd third shot to a green that tight with that kind of wind.

But if I HAD that shot, It'd either be a stock 6 started left, or a knockdown 5. Actually, the knockdown 5 would probably bite better.



-JP


----------



## callawaygolf1 (Nov 24, 2006)

K.O what a takedown by 65nlovenit yah your right you could have shanked, anything to get there the other guy just thinks he's all that man. K.O...

callawaygolf1

send me a private message 65nlovenit and well talk more.


----------

